# Key Post: Buying posters and prints



## Ash (30 Nov 2004)

Can AAM users recommend a good place to purchase posters or prints?  Some places seem to charge as much for postage as the poster or print.  

Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## MissRibena (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Hi Ash

I went through all this about six months ago. I was looking for two very particular prints/posters.  There are lots of companies doing this; www.barewalls.com, www.art.com, www.postershop.ie but my about a million miles, I found www.allposters.com the best.  

They were cheapest for shipping, had the best range in my bracket (fine art posters & prints) and when there was a bit of a hiccup and one poster had a small problem (the border was slightly larger than mentioned on the website), they let me keep it FOC and refunded my credit card straight away.

I was so impressed I posted a note here about it but I can't find it now.  You should probably check that the shipping rates are still competitive as it is quite a while ago now.

Good luck
Rebecca

PS  If you find anything better, please let me know as I buy this stuff from time to time.


----------



## Ash (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Miss Ribena, 

Thanks for your very detailed post.  I too am looking for a specific poster or print.  While browsing, the only site I found the image I'm looking for was on www.allposters.com which has a very extensive range.  

The dollar exchange makes buying from allposters additionally attractive.  I'm a bit concerned by having to pay VAT when my order arrives.  I think the item would be delivered by DHL.  How much would the extra VAT payment amount to?  Is it 21%?  and is it on the value of the item or on the value of the item PLUS the postage charge?  I'd like to have an idea what I'm going to be faced with.

Once again, thanks for your terrific help.


----------



## MissRibena (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

There was no VAT issue with my delivery.  I don't know whether this was because it simply didn't apply or because nobody checked.  

This is wishy-washy info that follows but hopefully someone else will be able to confirm things for you; I know there is a threshold of approx. EUR25 for VAT on purchases.  I don't know if this includes shipping.  My order was in or around this amount so maybe it just fell below the threshold.

While the rules are clear about when VAT applies, it seems that implementation is a bit more hit and miss. I've defintiely seen the odd message posted where people got deliveries that should have had VAT applied and nothing happened.

I bought a camera from the states on the web and the VAT issue was dealt with by the company I bought it from (so the price I paid included Irish VAT).  If you're worried maybe allposters could sort it like this for you?

All that provides little comfort to you, but hopefully someone else will know for sure.
Rebecca


----------



## Alan Moore (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Can add that www.allposters.com is tremendous. 

Now, where do people go for frames? These seem to cost a fortune for poster size frames in the normal hardware places.


----------



## MissRibena (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Hi Alan

Frames are mad dear. The price to have something mounted and framed to measure is really high and the likes of Woodies etc are not cheap either.  

The only ways I've found around this are:

a. Get my sister to paint me some proper paintings and not bother with frames (granted, not an option for most; although I've seen suggestions here to do your own "Rothkos", but my lunch catches in my throat at such a sacreligious notion. "Pollocks" to that, I say   ).

b. Go to a "pound shop"/bargain store and buy a framed pic, dump the image and use the frame & glass.  Works out cheaper than Woodies if you can get one in the right size.  Allposters.com (and the likes) have the same images in different sizes in a lot of cases and with a bit of research you might come up with a good match.

Rebecca


----------



## Alan Moore (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Cheers Ms Ribena.

Thought as much. Bought some posters on allposters and put some of them up in the house using those thingamajigs which I don't know the word for ( basically a sheet of glass with clips ). They're fine but I'd like to put up some larger pictures in some half decent frames. 

Was in the US about 3 months ago and was in Wallmart and they are a fraction of the price they are here. However they are not the most convenient shapes to bring home.


----------



## euroDilbert (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

I've found Habitat (and Ikea - though not here, yet) quite reasonable for good-quality frames.

As mentioned custom framing costs a lot, for what you get.


----------



## Alan Moore (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Cheers euroDilbert. Will take a stroll down to habitat later.


----------



## Maceface (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Buying posters and prints*

Interested in hearing how much custom made frames normally cost.
I got some done which measured about 24"x36" and they cost €60 each (about a 4" black frame and flexi-glass).
I was pleased enough with the result, considering the item I was getting framed.
Anyway, I got it done from the guy who sells pictures in the Mad Cow market.


----------



## Ash (1 Dec 2004)

*allposters & frames*

Miss Ribena,

Thanks again for your help.  I have ordered from allposters.com. It's only a small order, total value under US$25 so, by the €25 threshold, I'm hoping I wont be required to pay VAT.  We'll see what happens though.  

Your advice about getting frames on a budget were spot on.  I priced around a couple of places for custom made frames.  The prices quoted were too high for my budget.  What I ended up doing was buying a couple of 16" x 12" frames in Dunne's Stores @€12, taken out the picture inside, put in my own picture and I'm pleased with the result.  

The deal Maceface got on his frames sound reasonable though.  I must look into that.

Meantime, I've already had an email from allposters.com letting me know the estimated shipping date.  Like them or loathe them (and I know there are people from both extremes around), you cant beat the Americans for customer service.


----------



## Ash (1 Dec 2004)

*reference*

Just thought I'd draw attention to a current thread in the IT, DVDs section  under this heading: Buying on net from US sites,tax?,duty


----------



## Ash (3 Dec 2004)

*who delivers?*

It's me again.  Allposters.com have notified me that my order has been shipped.

I'm not 100% sure who will deliver the parcel to my door.  I just hope it isn't that parcel delivery company that charges a fortune for doing so.  I cant remember the name but i know there was much outrage by their extortionate rates.

MissRibena, 
     if you read this would you mind telling me who delivered your order from Allposters.com?  Was it An Post or DHL, that company mentioned above or another method?


----------



## MissRibena (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: who delivers?*

Hi Ash
I can't remember who delivered it.  I think it was TNT or UPS or some of those guys but there was no hassle with delivery charges or VAT or anything, so I wouldn't worry too much.
Rebecca


----------



## Alan Moore (6 Dec 2004)

*Re: who delivers?*

I thought it came in the post.


----------



## Ash (7 Dec 2004)

*Re: who delivers?*

Thanks again everyone.

I'm about to find out which delivery method is used.  
My order is on the way.

The excitement is killing me


----------



## Ash (8 Dec 2004)

*received*

To bring this thread full circle, I can confirm I received my order from Allposters.com today, delivered to my door by An Post and didn't have any extra to pay on delivery.

Thanks to everyone for their advice and personal experiences.


----------



## harza (26 Mar 2005)

*Ash*

Can you provide a link to the following:

_Just thought I'd draw attention to a current thread in the IT, DVDs section under this heading: Buying on net from US sites,tax?,duty_


----------

